# Ep Parker Signed Martial Arts Magazines



## DJ Bradshaw (Oct 11, 2018)

Cleaning out my house to move and I came across a set of Ed Parker signed Martial Arts Magazines (have to double check exactly what the magazine was called). They were gifted to me when I received my black belt back in 2004 and as life happens I don't think they've moved since. Was hoping to get some sense of what they might be worth as I'd like for someone who actively practices and appreciates the history of the style to have them. If anyone has a decent idea on this topic or even just wants to discuss possibly having them let me know.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 11, 2018)

DJ Bradshaw said:


> Cleaning out my house to move and I came across a set of Ed Parker signed Martial Arts Magazines (have to double check exactly what the magazine was called). They were gifted to me when I received my black belt back in 2004 and as life happens I don't think they've moved since. Was hoping to get some sense of what they might be worth as I'd like for someone who actively practices and appreciates the history of the style to have them. If anyone has a decent idea on this topic or even just wants to discuss possibly having them let me know.


Some kenpo folks might find them valuable as a keep-sake but I seriously doubt there is any monetary value there.  Mr. Parker was only famous in very small circles. I doubt his signature will command a high bid.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 11, 2018)

They may be interesting to some but you won't make much for them


----------

